# vmware 5 on 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 / 2.6.12-gentoo-r4

## roRisc

can't find the documentation to solve this problem. cans someone please explain what's happening, and why some modules faile to load?

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

anything much appreciated. is there a vmware tutorial anywhere? I can't find any and been searching for a couple days now...

thank you.

do I need to recompile the kernel with additional support. for what? I only found out that it may be necessary. but can't figure out what feature should be compiled right in.

I have upgraded from 2.6.9. everything worked smoothly. but now vmware is dead... and keeps requestion proper configuration.

```
modemcable172 ~ # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] yes

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

VMware 2 or VMware Express detected, building for VMware 2, VMware Express and VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: "-ffreestanding" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmcore/compat.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are?

(yes/no) [yes] yes

Extracting the sources of the vmnet module.

Building the vmnet module.

VMware 2 or VMware Express detected, building for VMware 2, VMware Express and VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

The configuration of VMware Workstation 5.0.0 build-13124 for Linux for this

running kernel completed successfully.

You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command:

"/opt/vmware/bin/vmware".

Enjoy,

--the VMware team

modemcable172 ~ # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware

vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

```

Last edited by roRisc on Sat Jul 09, 2005 2:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roRisc

ok. upgraded my kernel to 2.6.12-gentoo-r4, and there is the exact same error...

any tips much appreciated.

thank you.

```
modemcable172 paul # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

VMware 2 or VMware Express detected, building for VMware 2, VMware Express and VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: "-ffreestanding" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmcore/compat.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are?

(yes/no) [yes]

Extracting the sources of the vmnet module.

Building the vmnet module.

VMware 2 or VMware Express detected, building for VMware 2, VMware Express and VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

The configuration of VMware Workstation 5.0.0 build-13124 for Linux for this

running kernel completed successfully.

You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command:

"/opt/vmware/bin/vmware".

Enjoy,

--the VMware team

modemcable172 paul # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware

vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

modemcable172 paul #

```

----------

## lpsi2000

Try the following:

 1. Reboot the machine

 2. Run the "vmware-config.pl" again

 3. Reboot again immediately after running the the above without trying to run anything else.

 4. Now try vmware, it should work.

----------

## costa1977

I heard vmware suffers performance problems in 2.6 kernels. Have you guys met with that problem?

----------

## roRisc

ok. got it working. thanks.

the problem was I had no Modules Unloading support. so I recompiled the 2.6.12 kernel. and it works.

this post helped me. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2559091.html

however. everything seems to run smoothly except that the network stops working all of a sudden. and haven't figured out a way to bring it back up...

any suggestions?

I'm NAT'ing the connection. How can I track down what's happening?

ipconfig /release | /renew works but not always.. 

Thanks.

host-only networking won't work at all.

----------

## roRisc

I can ping google. using NAT. but can't surf anything...

.. what may cause this issue?

thanks.

----------

## tredman2

Morning, Folks.

I think the problem you're seeing has been reported in bug 98548.  The solution seems to work for me; see if it gives you any relief.

----------

## tawtao

 *costa1977 wrote:*   

> I heard vmware suffers performance problems in 2.6 kernels. Have you guys met with that problem?

 

Yes, any suggestion to solve the problem?

----------

## tredman2

I haven't really suffered any problems in 2.6, but then again, I don't run any latency-sensitive applications, either.

----------

